# Glazed or Non-Glazed Loaf Pans



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm considering which loaf pan to get. I heard a lot of good things about Chicago Metallic. They are available either non-coated 26g aluminum or with a glaze called Americoat.

Any recommendations, please?

I am concerned whether Americoat can be a potential health risk

AMERICOAT[emoji]174[/emoji] Plus | Chicago Metallic


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not generally a fan of coated aluminum. Never seems to hold up well.

But then the only loaf pans I have are glass and cast iron.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Which do you prefer for quick breads?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I use some aluminum baking trays or cast iron again on occasion.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

By aluminum baking trays, do you mean an aluminum loaf pan? Any particular brand? I am replacing Baker's Secret and looking for something better


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No, I meant a rimmed baking sheet like for biscuits. I've never been that impressed with the loaf quickbreads I've tried and so haven't baked anything like that in a few years now.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The problem with most glazes and coatings is that they wear out looooong before the pan does.

Professional bakeries almost always have two sets of steel pans. One set is in use and has a baker's glaze on it. The second set is either newly re-glazed or the glaze is worn out and is waiting to be re-glazed. The glazes are perfectly safe BUT only last about -3 mths, a higher sugar content in doughs will reduce the glaze's life even more. The good things about these glazes is that they are cheap--about $1.oo to apply, and easy to apply--stripping of old glaze is easy.

Me, for at home, I'd go without the glaze and use a parchment paper liner in loaf pans


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

For sheet pans I keep one glazed sheet pan at home. They last me a few years and I buy a new one. I use unglazed sheet pans far more often. Pans are fairly inexpensive and quality parchment is not inexpensive. I wouldn't want to have all glazed pans or be with out one. 
For loaf pans or muffin pans I always buy the glazed ones. At home it takes a lot of years for me to wear one out and they clean up easier.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Loaf breads are what I've been concentrating on. My husband loves them. I'm not a cake eater but since I've started baking loaf breads, I have been having a slice with tea every day.

I took a loaf with me when I went to see my children in NY. At the airport security, they took my loaf away and x-rayed it. I asked if food was not allowed to be carried onto the plane. The security guard said food was allowed but this was very unusual :lol:


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Duckfat, which brand of loaf pan do you use?

I read using a disposable plastic knife when removing the loaf helps preserve the pan. I've tried that and have done no further damage to my old pan but I don't want to use it anymore with the scratches I've already made.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed your post. I believe my pans at home are Chicago Metallic. I live near a Sur la Table and they carry very nice pans so that's where I usually get them or from King Arthur flour if I get one of their store sale/promotional emails. Depending on what you are making you may want to try FP's idea with the parchment. The plastic knife idea seems smart as well.
Where's the samples?


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

If you lived near the Sur la Table in Seattle, I could actually get you those samples 

Thanks for the advice..I have a shipment coming to me from King Arthur. I was thinking of returning it. I ordered a USA loaf pan. It has the same glaze as Chicago Metallic, the Americoat, but it has ridges.

This is the pan Loaf Pan - 9" x 5"


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Sadly I have never been to Seattle. It's on the list though! 
I hope your new pans work out for you. I've never used one with ridges like that. I'm not even sure I've ever seen one with ridges like that!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Good sources for baking equipment are:

Kerekes

Fantes

Sur La Table


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not even opening the box..I am just sending them back to King Arthur..they are very good about returns


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice sources, thank you

I see Fantes carries stoneware loaf pans. Have you ever used that?


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I did a little research on Chicago Metallic. The company told me they only sell the American made product through 2 distributors:

Food Service, Food Retail and Store Supplies at Hubert

and

Wasserstrom Restaurant Supply - Restaurant Equipment - Restaurant Supplies

The Chicago Metallic available from those 2 sites is made in Tennessee.

They said they sold their name in 2004 and the Chicago Metallic available through regular stores and online shopping sites, such as Amazon, are the product of the company which purchased their name and is made in China.

They also told me this product should not go in the dishwasher and must dry very thoroughly so that the wires inside do not rust.

It is recommened that, after washing and drying, the loaf pan should be placed upside down in the oven to completely dry.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

That stuff is good to know.

And I've never used stoneware.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I ordered a 9 x 4 1/2 .. It was very inexpensive, about $7, but the shipping was $13


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Many of the professional bread pans have those ridges, helps the glaze to stick on better, and also provides a little more ridgity to the pan.

Google "lockwood", a Cdn mnfctr of baking ware and glazes, should be able to get a little information from them.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you. I found them

Lockwood Manufacturing: Bread / Loaf Pans Stock Bakeware

They look very sturdy. They list no price so I'll have to wait until Monday and give them a call


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Cook's Illustrated "highly recommends" this pan, sold exclusively by William Sonoma



http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/7081524/?pkey=cbread-pans-loaf-pans&cm_src=hero


----------

